# Hello from Hamburg



## edafe96 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello I´m Tino from Hamburg.

I´m a composer for TV and commercials, I play guitar and work mainly with Logic.

Beeing in the business for 15 years now, I want to get deeper in the secrets of writing for orchestra - and I´m very happy that I found this forum!

I just put my first tunes under "Member´s Composition Review", so if you want to have a look... I could surely use some tips on them.


best greetings from Hamburg

Tino

... and please don´t care about my poor english


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome to VI, Tino! Glad you found us. Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Chrislight (Feb 15, 2007)

Tino - We are happy you found us too! Hope you learn lots and have fun on the forum. :D


----------



## Hannes_F (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Tino,

welcome to this great place!


Hannes


----------



## spoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Servus Tino, oder besser Moin,

lass es dir gut gehen hier


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 24, 2007)

edafe96 @ Thu Feb 15 said:


> Hello I´m Tino from Hamburg.
> 
> I´m a composer for TV and commercials, I play guitar and work mainly with Logic.
> 
> ...




Hey Tino,

welcome to VI and almost good to see someone living in the same city


----------



## edafe96 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hello all and thanks for the warm welcome - I really appreciate that!

I´m on this board for a week now and even within this short time I got so much input, it is incredible. Some of you even took the time to listen to my tracks and gave me very valuable feedback which helped me a lot - I reworked my track and put it under "Members Composition": http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6039
Any comments are welcome, thanks for taking time!


"Servus + Moin" to my german colleagues! 

For those who live in or near Hamburg:

We have a nice AUDIOSTAMMTISCH here, if you are interested, please send me a PM, I will put you on my mailing list.

Prost, cheers and all the best

Tino


----------

